# Au Québec on est hockey !



## l8D (24 Octobre 2009)

Un vrai québècois aime parler hockey, et j'en suis un, ce forum n'y échappera pas !

Les Canadiens de Mtl vous connaissez ? Oui oui l'équipe bleu blanc rouge sur patin qui a des tonnes de fan même quand ils jouent comme des pieds :rateau: Je suis pas le seul QC sur ce beau fofo non ?












Ça illiustre bien les moments les plus marrants dans ce sport qui est devenu une vrai business américaine malheureusement, et les bastons ça raporte, quelles sauvageries ....


----------



## Moonwalker (24 Octobre 2009)

l8D a dit:


> Un vrai québècois aime parler hockey, et j'en suis un, ce forum n'y échappera pas !
> 
> Les Canadiens de Mtl vous connaissez ? Oui oui l'équipe bleu blanc rouge sur patin qui a des tonnes de fan même quand ils jouent comme des pieds :rateau: Je suis pas le seul QC sur ce beau fofo non ?
> 
> ...



Le Tricolore... ce ne serait pas cette équipe qui s'est fait sortir 3-0 des play-off par Boston l'année dernière ? 

Carey Price... vous pensez qu'il arrivera un jour à arrêter un shot en série ou vous allez encore changer de gardien à la dernière minute ? Huet est à la ramasse à Chicago... ça vous tente d'en reprendre ?

Bah! Tant que Gainey est aux commandes, il n'y aura rien à vous mettre sous la dent comme trophée.

Une sombre brute bien dans la manière des Flyers (en fait c'est un Islanders de NY) et un abruti d'Habitant qui se mettent sur la tronche... t'avais rien de mieux pour illustrer ce beau sport ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (24 Octobre 2009)

l8D a dit:


> Au Québec on est hockey



Alors qu'en France on est pétanque.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (24 Octobre 2009)

Moi j'aime bien les cousins d'outre atlantique. Ils sont accueillants (surtout les Québécoises) et vivent dans un bien beau pays (Aaaah la Gaspésie :love, j'aime bien le hockey aussi...

Bref, le hockey, le St Laurent, Tadoussac, le sirop d'érable, les bars sur St Catherine et même la poutine, ok... mais Celine Dion, Garou, Lara Fabian (quoi ?, oui, je m'en fou, elle gueule comme une Québécoise), les nioub de là bas qui pousse la porte du bar MacG en beuglant : NON...


----------



## jugnin (24 Octobre 2009)

J'ai un collègue de travail qui m'a sorti, cette semaine : "Nan mais le Québec, en hiver, c'est impressionnant ! On dirait un paysage de montagne, sauf que c'est plat..."

J'en ai déduit qu'il avait séjourné un peu trop longtemps chez vous.


----------



## l8D (24 Octobre 2009)

Ce matin j'ouvre mon topic pour les réactions; direct je tombe sur les râleurs (toujours les premiers à rappliquer) ensuite je tombe sur un connaisseur ouf! 

En tout cas une chance qu'on a nos Canadiens, notre poutine, notre bière et des gens accueillants parce que sinon tout est mieux en France ou ailleurs. Notre climat est pourri de chez pourri  notre seule belle ville est Qiébec et en été il fait tlm humide qu'on échappe pas au moustique 
Bah on l'aime quand même notre Québec 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h20 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h15 ----------




Moonwalker a dit:


> Le Tricolore... ce ne serait pas cette équipe qui s'est fait sortir 3-0 des play-off par Boston l'année dernière ?
> 
> Carey Price... vous pensez qu'il arrivera un jour à arrêter un shot en série ou vous allez encore changer de gardien à la dernière minute ? Huet est à la ramasse à Chicago... ça vous tente d'en reprendre ?
> 
> Bah! Tant que Gainey est aux commandes, il n'y aura rien à vous mettre sous la dent comme trophée.



Mouais c'est sur que notre DG à fait un gros pari cette année en mettant à la porte tous les K ...
En espérant que ça fonctionne bien même avec deux goal auxiliaires è la barre et un défenseur vedette en moin ... Tous les espoirs sont permis dans ce sport 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h27 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h20 ----------

Ben merde les videos fonctionne pas ....

Voilà comme ça; http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rcc8Rdc4Khc
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yHEDlDCkHVg


----------



## fedo (24 Octobre 2009)

Ca se peut tu un sujet sur le game ici ?

oui vive le hockey
merci Toronto d'être aussi nul (grand merci Brian Burke d'avoir surpayé).
merci Boston pour un début de saison si mauvais.
cette année le niveau de jeu est très élevé, beaucoup d'intensité. des très bons rookies (Del Zotto, Benn, O'Reilly, Tavares, Hedmann, Duchene).

bientôt le retour des Nordiques à Québec, des jets à Winnipeg, un nouveau club à Hamilton.

vive le Québec.

les ciboires en kriss à Toronto !!!!!!!!! 
le diable est aux vaches à Boston !!!!!!!!!!!!! 
ça fly en ostie avec les Kostitsyn !!!!!!!!!


----------



## l8D (24 Octobre 2009)

Haha ^^ c'est sur qu'on des attouts cette année mais tout de même on a juste gagné contre les équipes de merde  au moins mais quand même .... Avec Markov en moins ça va être galère :hein: Faut pas oublier ottawa qui on un bon début de saison avec kovi :rateau:

Chez les kostitsyn ça fly bien avec Andrei mais avec Sergei  un vrai indéçi lui avec ses va et vien XD

Pour les nordiques faut pas trop rêver ! La LNH demande la construction d'un nouveau colissé pour ensuite récupérer un bon pourcentage ! ah les profiteur c'est une vrai business américaine


----------



## fedo (24 Octobre 2009)

> on a juste gagné contre les équipes de merde


non c'est faux, Buffalo est une très bonne équipe, Atlanta aussi.

mais je suis inquiet parce Boston va récupérer le 1er tout de draft qu'ils ont obtenu contre Phil Kessel.
Taylor Hall à Boston l'an prochain :affraid:



> Pour les nordiques faut pas trop rêver ! La LNH demande la construction d'un nouveau colissé pour ensuite récupérer un bon pourcentage ! ah les profiteur c'est une vrai business américaine


ils n'ont pas le choix, la crise économique est très grave en Floride et en Arizona notamment.
sinon il faudra dissoudre une ou plusieurs équipe d'ici 5 ans.


----------



## Moonwalker (24 Octobre 2009)

fedo a dit:


> non c'est faux, Buffalo est une très bonne équipe, Atlanta aussi.
> 
> mais je suis inquiet parce Boston va récupérer le 1er tout de draft qu'ils ont obtenu contre Phil Kessel.
> Taylor Hall à Boston l'an prochain :affraid:
> ...


Ouai, mais l'Avalanche est au Colorado. 

Les Coyotes sont toujours à Phoenix d'après ce que j'ai vu. Ils n'ont pas voulu priver les lézards de leur spectacle préféré. 

Sûr qu'une équipe à Québec arrangerait les affaires du Canadien au niveau du spectacle. Un derby, comme on dit au Foot (le nôtre), ça rempli un stade, ça fait parler dans les bars, ça mobilise une ville. Mais avec le palmarès qu'il s'est taillé dans les Rocheuses, il ne sera pas facile de faire déménager l'Avalanche, malgré la nostalgie des vieux cadres et les même si Québec consent aux investissements nécessaires. L'Avalanche a simplement besoin de retrouver son style, même sans Sakic, et une équipe de Hockey n'est pas illégitime à Denver. Je n'ai jamais compris pourquoi ils ont laissé partir un type comme Tanguay. 

Pittsburg a prouvé qu'avec une politique de construction à partir de jeunes talents et sans forcément des moyens faramineux, on pouvait aller loin aujourd'hui. Il n'y a pas si longtemps on parlait aussi de déménager la franchise des Pingouins.

A mon sens, pour ce que j'en vois depuis le vieux continent, plutôt que d'espérer le retour de l'enfant prodigue, que vous avez laissé filer sans trop vous émouvoir, vous feriez mieux de racoler une franchises en difficulté, comme celle de Phoenix ou une de Floride... ou pourquoi pas les Trasher ? Mais ça demande une volonté politique.

Bon. Pour cette année c'est plié, il vous faudra encore jouer au jeu du "qui dans la cage?", le seul vrai suspens au Centre Bell.

Pour le début de saison, je suis toujours d'avis que ça ne signifie pas grand chose, quelques soit le classement (moins 10 match disputés au moment où j'écris). La vérité sort toujours de l'hivers. Rendez-vous donc au mois de mars pour voir qui est encore en vie. En plus, cette année, y'a les jeux de Vancouvers. Quoiqu'on dise, ça casse un peu le rythme.


----------



## fedo (24 Octobre 2009)

l'Avalanche marche bien niveau vente des billets, pas de problèmes.

en revanche, ne sont pas rentables: les Coyotes, les Islanders, les Panthers, les Trashers, les Predators.

les Islanders pourraient déménager à Kansas City (qui hébergeait l'équipe de New Jersey avant il me semble).
si les Coyotes n'ont pas encore déménagé à Hamilton c'est parce que M. Blackberry Jim Balsillie est détesté des propriétaires des équipes de la ligue et de Gary Bettman.
il y a aussi le problème que les Maple Leaf, en difficulté depuis des années, ne veulent pas d'un nouveau club trop proche de Toronto. les Sabres de Buffalo ne veulent pas non plus d'un autre club dans le sud de l'Ontario qui pourrait leur ravir la clientèle canadienne.

c'est certain que les déménagements auront lieu dans les années qui viennent au Canada.
Hamilton a un stade déjà prêt.

quant à Pittsburg, ils ont failli faire faillite mais Mario Lemieux est revenu. puis ils ont drafté Fleury, Crosby et Malkin. c'est difficile de faire mieux niveau draft.
la draft de 2010 n'est pas mal du tout apparemment avec Hall, Seguin, MacFarland, Kabanov, Fowler, Tarasenko, Pulkkinen, Granlund.

allez Vancouver, défoncez nous les Maple Leaf


----------



## l8D (25 Octobre 2009)

Faut pas oublier Las Vegas, la ville artificiel ^^, qui est très désireuse d'une équipe. Pour Hamilton ils ont beau avoir le stade cette ville est en plein dans une zone ou le hockey est déjà présent ....



Moonwalker a dit:


> Pittsburg a prouvé qu'avec une politique de construction à partir de jeunes talents et sans forcément des moyens faramineux, on pouvait aller loin aujourd'hui.



Les blackhawks aussi on été très bon l'année passé et ils avaient la plus jeune équipe de la LNH


----------



## woulf (25 Octobre 2009)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Ouai, mais l'Avalanche est au Colorado.



Dans toutes les discussions pour faire revenir une équipe à Québec, à aucun moment il n'est question de rapatrier l'Avalanche.
Les équipes visées sont celles citées par Fedo, car l'ouverture de nouvelles franchises n'est pas non plus à l'ordre du jour.

Je pourrais aimer le hockey s'ils se tapaient pas dessus comme des chiffoniers, que des québécois aient essayé de me convaincre que ça faisait partie de la game, mouais bof, j'adhère pas pantoute. Je trouve ça vraiment lamentable.

Mais bon, de toutes façons, il était bon le but d'Alain Côté !


----------



## Moonwalker (25 Octobre 2009)

Les bagarres ce n'est pas ce que j'aime non plus. Une mise en échec, ok. Un jeu viril, ok aussi. Mais faire tomber les gants et s'agripper n'apporte rien au jeu et je n'arrive pas à assimiler ça à un spectacle. Ou alors il faudrait aussi autoriser les fans à se mettre sur le coin de la figure.

Sur l'Avalanche-Nordique, on trouve quand même facilement sur le web des interview de joueurs et de responsables discutant de l'éventualité d'un retour de la franchise. Vu d'ici, j'ai l'impression que le départ du Nordique n'est toujours pas digéré par quelques uns, surtout quand on se souvient que l'Avalanche remporta aussitôt la Coupe Stanley en 1996. A chaque fois qu'on parle de l'Avalanche, le thème du Nordique réapparaît. C'est d'ailleurs entretenu savamment par l'Avalanche lui-même, qui n'a pas hésité quelques fois à revêtir l'ancien maillot aux couleurs de la "Belle Province" quand il y passait en visite. Mais je pense que ce n'est que du mauvais folklore, l'Avalanche restera au Colorado, le Nordique c'est du passé.

Maintenant, il faut aussi se rappeler que le palmarès du Nordique n'était pas florissant. C'était surtout le faire-valoir du Tricolore. Une aventure telle qu'elle s'est déroulée à Denver aurait-elle été possible à Québec ? Même avec l'argent apporté ? Pas sûr...

Du coup, on peut se demander si une équipe de NHL qui s'implanterait de nouveau là-bas ne subirait pas le même sort et ne serait pas condamné à végéter dans le fond du classement de sa division ?

Sur le papier, aucune raison objective, mais le sport ce n'est pas que des mathématiques, l'élément humain y fait l'essentiel.


----------



## fedo (25 Octobre 2009)

> Faut pas oublier Las Vegas, la ville artificiel ^^, qui est très désireuse d'une équipe. Pour Hamilton ils ont beau avoir le stade cette ville est en plein dans une zone ou le hockey est déjà présent ....


économiquement Las Vegas c'est désormais une catastrophe. la ville se dépeuple à grande vitesse, les hôtels-casino ne font plus le plein, etc ...
bref il y a 3 ans une équipe à Vegas était envisageable mais dorénavant il faut oublier.
Seattle par contre est une possibilité. on peut imaginer une rivalité en perspective avec Vancouver, le hockey aime les rivalités entre équipes.



> Du coup, on peut se demander si une équipe de NHL qui s'implanterait de nouveau là-bas ne subirait pas le même sort et ne serait pas condamné à végéter dans le fond du classement de sa division ?


la NHL a complètement changé depuis ce temps là.
la convention salariale a fixé un plafond et un seuil minimum. fini les Flyers, les Red Wings, l'Avalanche, les Stars et les Rangers avec des masses salariales indécentes.
et puis le jeu n'est plus le même, fini les gros qui ne savent pas patiner

enfin une belle soirée hier.
Montreal bat les Rangers, il fallait le faire.
et Toronto perd encore à Vancouver
Colorado gagne contre Detroit, j'ai l'impression que l'Avalanche cette année = les Blackhawks de l'an passé.



> Mais faire tomber les gants et s'agripper n'apporte rien au jeu et je n'arrive pas à assimiler ça à un spectacle. Ou alors il faudrait aussi autoriser les fans à se mettre sur le coin de la figure.


Ok les bagarres c'est pas reluisant, mais il y a toujours eu des pujilats dans le hockey.
et puis certains bagarreurs sont capables de bien jouer au hockey.
Stortini à Edmonoton est assez étonnant. il n'aurait jamais eu sa chance sans sa fonction de heavy weight.
même Iginla se bat régulièrement.

mais un jour les bagarres disparaîtront, c'est certain.


----------



## woulf (25 Octobre 2009)

fedo a dit:


> et puis certains bagarreurs sont capables de bien jouer au hockey.



Quelquechose me dit que tu ne penses pas à Georges Laraque 

Pour une équipe à Québec, l'intérêt est très grand; des gens se déplacent de Québe à Montréal pour voir une game des canadiens, comme à l'époque des gens se déplaçaient du Saguenay pour venir voir jouer les nordiques; on parle de 3 heures de bagnole minimum par conditions souvent bien pourries...
L'intérêt est là, le bassin de fans aussi, et l'intérêt de relancer une rivalité avec le canadien, qui lui aussi est capable du meilleur comme du pire.
Le Québec c'est un peu le Marseille du Canada en bassin de fans, donc il y a largement la place pour 2 équipes - encore faudra-t-il que les billets ne soient pas vendus à des tarifs exagérés


----------



## fedo (25 Octobre 2009)

perso je crois que le staff de la  NHL a compris l'intérêt vital des rivalités le printemps dernier pendant la Coupe Stanley.
tout le monde a suivi avec passion la rivalité Pittsburg/Washington et Pittsburgh/Detroit.
le hockey est devenu le 1er sport à Washington.
il y a 5 ans je suis allé à Québec et les gens qu'on a rencontré nous ont déclaré s'ennuyer des Nordiques.
Au delà de la rivalité entre équipes québécoises, il y a aussi le soutien de la LHJMQ.
car Montreal a l'habitude de se faire souffler les meilleurs québécois à la draft par Boston, Buffalo ou Philadelphie...
pas glorieux pour les Glorieux 

perso mon slogan: make it nine !!!!!!!! 9 équipes en sol canadien:rateau:


----------



## Amok (26 Octobre 2009)

Ne vous sentez pas obligés de systématiquement foutre la zone dans tous les nouveaux sujets ouverts au bar. Si un membre veut parler de hockey, je ne vois pas en quoi c'est problématique.

En tout cas, pas plus que les fils qui traitent de F1, de Rugby, de tennis, de voile et autres sports.

Ca devient saoulant, cette manie,  ca me fait perdre du temps et je l'ai déjà dit : ce n'est pas très sympa de votre part.


----------



## Gwen (26 Octobre 2009)

l8D a dit:


> notre poutine



Autant le Hockey ça ne me branche pas, sauf quand Steve Job cite  Wayne Gretzky ("I skate to where the puck is going to be, not to where it's been.") autant la pour une Poutin, j'en redemanderais.

Il y a régulièrement des discussions sur la mailling List Newton sur le sujet.



l8D a dit:


> Notre climat est pourri de chez pourri  notre seule belle ville est Qiébec



Montréal c'est beau également, différent de Québec, moins "Français" mais il y a de très belles choses à voir.


----------



## Lila (26 Octobre 2009)

.....bah moi le Québec ça fait des lustres que j'espère y aller....

...sur le hockey.....c pas moi kif.....on cite ce sport trop souvent pour les bastons qui s'y déroulent....et puis je sais pas pourquoi il y a cet orgue qui joue un air affreux en crescendo ....

..enfin je pige pas tout mais ça dit être à voir une fois  j'imagine !!!!!

tchô !


----------



## Moonwalker (26 Octobre 2009)

Lila a dit:


> .....bah moi le Québec ça fait des lustres que j'espère y aller....
> 
> ...sur le hockey.....c pas moi kif.....on cite ce sport trop souvent pour les bastons qui s'y déroulent....et puis je sais pas pourquoi il y a cet orgue qui joue un air affreux en crescendo ....
> 
> ...



Les Jeux Olympiques de Vancouvers seront une bonne occasion pour apprendre. 

Peu ou pas de baston mais du beau jeux. 

Moi, c'est avec les J.O. que je suis tombé dedans tout petit... 

Ah! Les Soviétiques et leurs équipes "amateurs"... Ce n'était pas très fairplay mais qu'est-ce que c'était beau ce palet qui collait à la crosse. :love:

Visez aussi le Curling. La pétanque sur glace avec en plus l'art du coup de balais.


----------



## fedo (26 Octobre 2009)

> Moi, c'est avec les J.O. que je suis tombé dedans tout petit...



pareil pour moi, pendant les JO de Calgary.

les matches des JO ne sont pas toujours terribles.
avant il y avait le dopage aussi...
par contre, ça va faire mal aux JO de Vancouver entre les Russes, les Canadiens, les Suèdois, un échelon en dessous avec les Finlandais, les Américains, les Tchèques et les Slovaques.
Ensuite, le Belarus, la Suisse et peut-être les Allemands.

sinon la dernière rumeur concernant les canadiens: les Kostitsyn dégageraient à Edmonton.


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Octobre 2009)

l8D a dit:


> Un vrai québècois aime parler hockey, et j'en suis un, ce forum n'y échappera pas !
> 
> Les Canadiens de Mtl vous connaissez ? Oui oui l'équipe bleu blanc rouge sur patin qui a des tonnes de fan même quand ils jouent comme des pieds :rateau: Je suis pas le seul QC sur ce beau fofo non ?
> 
> ...


 
Moui...

Et ?


----------



## Sindanárië (27 Octobre 2009)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Moui...
> 
> Et ?


C'est vrai ça, Sonnyboy a raison !

Franchement eux ils on compris ce qu'est le business ! Nous en france, quand on as des gens qui se bastonne ça ne sers qu'a remplir les statistiques policières, et à justifier la paranoïa, les règles arriérées et connes des hystériques incompétents qui nous gouvernent.

Tellement connes que ça casse, voir détruit le business des autres qui ont en aucune manière maille à partir à la baston, en plus


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Octobre 2009)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Moi j'aime bien les cousins d'outre atlantique. Ils sont accueillants (surtout les Québécoises) et vivent dans un bien beau pays (Aaaah la Gaspésie :love, j'aime bien le hockey aussi...


Hé bé voilààààààààà! Vous aussi vous avez vos pinzuti...


----------



## l8D (8 Novembre 2009)

Sindanárië a dit:


> C'est vrai ça, Sonnyboy a raison !
> 
> Franchement eux ils on compris ce qu'est le business ! Nous en france, quand on as des gens qui se bastonne ça ne sers qu'a remplir les statistiques policières, et à justifier la paranoïa, les règles arriérées et connes des hystériques incompétents qui nous gouvernent.
> 
> Tellement connes que ça casse, voir détruit le business des autres qui ont en aucune manière maille à partir à la baston, en plus



Mouais c'est sur qu'il vaut mieux que ce soit les joueurs sur la glace qui se batte que les partisans. Les bastons sur la glace n'est pas vraiment le plus inquiétant, ce sont les plaquages sauvage qui rongent ce beau sport, une baston ça se refuse, un plaque sa fait mal. Le tiers des meilleur joueurs de la LNH sont blessés et la saison n'a à peine commencé 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h04 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h01 ----------

Je viens de remarquer que ce topic avait attiré de la pub pour le hockey


----------



## fedo (8 Novembre 2009)

> Le tiers des meilleur joueurs de la LNH sont blessés et la saison n'a à peine commencé



ça permet de voir s'exprimer des rookies et des joueurs surprenants.
et plein de québécois comme David Laliberté à Philadelphie qui a 1 point par match et 2 buts depuis son rappel.

Mathieu Perreault a bien joué hier soir contre Florida avec Washington.

et Colorado joue du bon hockey grâce à ses rookies et O'Reilly est incroyable.

Tampa Bay remonte bien, Montreal est en danger sur sa place de play off.


----------



## l8D (8 Novembre 2009)

en parlant de Tampa, ils ont mis une bonne raclé un Canadien hier :rateau: faut dire qu'avec leur repêchage en 1er ronde  ils vont assurer cette année  pour une fois :rateau:


----------



## fedo (8 Novembre 2009)

Victor Hedman ne jouait pas pour Tampa Bay.

par contre c'est Stamkos qui joue super bien.
il shoot à la vitesse de l'éclair, à mon avis un des shoot les plus difficiles pour les gardiens avec Ovechkin.

j'aimerais bien qu'Yzerman le sélectionne pour les JO avec Martin St Louis.


----------



## fedo (28 Mai 2010)

la finale de la coupe Stanley s'en vient !!!!!!!!!!!!!

même si les Flyers ont éliminé le Canadien plutôt rapidement ils vont avoir fort à faire contre les Blackhawks.

je vois Chicago remporter la coupe. on aurait donc un français victorieux du trophée (bien qu'il ait perdu sa place de gardien N°1).

sinon les championnats du monde hockey se terminent sur la victoire tchèque. tant mieux car les Russes ont encore distribué des coups vicieux tout au long du tournoi mais ça a fini par leur coûter la victoire malgré leur effectif surpuissant en attaque.


----------



## Moonwalker (28 Mai 2010)

Je n'ai jamais beaucoup aimé les Flyers mais que le Canadien ait pris la porte de sortie me comble d'aise. 

Et la manière... le blanc sera à la mode cet été au Québec. 

Boston... n'importe quoi cette équipe. 3-0 dans la série, ils se font mettre 3-4 ; 3-0 dans le 7e Match, il se font mettre 3-4. :mouais:

Et les buts... y'en a que ça tenait du gag. 

Pas convaincu que l'éviction de Thomas a été le bon choix, malgré une belle première série de Rask.

Washington a dominé la saison à l'Est mais n'a pas su gérer ses play-off. "Les premiers seront les derniers..."

Marrant la différence de style entre les équipes de l'Ouest et de l'Est. Je vois bien aussi Chicago. Ils ont bouffé du requin.

Reste le problème des gardiens à Philadelphie. Boucher a été grand jusqu'à sa blessure mais Leighton s'est surpassé. On annonce maintenant Boucher rétablis... quel sera le choix de Laviolette ? Tous deux ont pu compter sur une défense de très haut niveau.


----------



## fedo (9 Juin 2010)

> Je n'ai jamais beaucoup aimé les Flyers mais que le Canadien ait pris la  porte de sortie me comble d'aise.
> Reste le problème des gardiens à Philadelphie. Boucher a été grand  jusqu'à sa blessure mais Leighton s'est surpassé. On annonce maintenant  Boucher rétablis... quel sera le choix de Laviolette ? Tous deux ont pu  compter sur une défense de très haut niveau.



j'espère que Niemi fera un peu mieux ce soir que Leighton et que Chicago jouera aussi bien que dimanche.
faut que ça se finisse avant la coupe du monde de foot, samedi matin ce sera déjà trop tard. 



> Boston... n'importe quoi cette équipe. 3-0 dans la série, ils se font  mettre 3-4 ; 3-0 dans le 7e Match, il se font mettre 3-4. :mouais:
> 
> Et les buts... y'en a que ça tenait du gag.
> 
> Pas convaincu que l'éviction de Thomas a été le bon choix, malgré une  belle première série de Rask.



le retour des blessés a fait du bien aux Flyers.
sans Simon Gagné pas de victoire contre Boston, et contre Montreal Laperrière et Carter sont revenus.

c'était trop pour Montreal affaibli en défense par la blessure de Markov.

Tim Thomas va dégager, reste à savoir où. peut-être bien à Philadelphie s'ils perdent, contre Coburn par exemple.

Il paraît que Patrick Marleau ne quittera pas la Californie (faîtes votre choix).


----------



## Moonwalker (9 Juin 2010)

Chez les Flyers Scott Hartnell fait aussi de belles séries. 

Leighton maintenu malgré la débâcle de l'autre soir à Chicago... de toute façon Boucher n'a pas vraiment fait mieux. Niemi ne m'impressionne pas. Il a de bons moments mais on a déjà vu mieux.

Je crois que ce ne sera pas pour ce soir. A Philadelphie, ils ont toujours trouvé la ressource pour s'imposer.

A mon humble avis, ça se décidera à Chicago.


----------



## fedo (10 Juin 2010)

_LA COUPE !!!!!!!!!_







> Je crois que ce ne sera pas pour ce soir. A Philadelphie, ils ont  toujours trouvé la ressource pour s'imposer.
> 
> A mon humble avis, ça se décidera à Chicago.


j'avais raison raison 
trop fort les Blackhawks.
Gagné et Carter n'ont pas été à la hauteur (surtout Gagné).

tant mieux pour Philadelphie qui va pouvoir investir dans un vrai gardien N°1.

de toute façon Chicago ne pourra pas revenir avec la même équipe l'an prochain.

j'oubliais Christobal Huet a donc gagné la coupe Stanley, incroyable un français !!!!!!!


----------



## Moonwalker (10 Juin 2010)

En Over Time. Il s'en est fallu de peu. 

Les Flyers menaient 2-1 à un moment... Encore une fois, Hartnell et Brière ont incarné la détermination de cette équipe mais ça n'a pas suffit.

Bravo Chicago. Rien à dire, ils étaient les meilleurs sur le papier et sur la glace. J'aimais beaucoup leur jeu. Très rapide avec des combinaisons infernales. La série contre le Sharks fut de toute beauté.

Sur l'ensemble des Play-off on n'a pas vu de gardien déterminant. Des bons moments pour certains mais aucune constance. Le meilleur puis le pire au match suivant. Niemi a été bon sans plus ; il valait bien un Leighton contre le Canadien ou un Boucher contre Boston. Huet aurait pu faire son trou... dommage.


----------



## fedo (10 Juin 2010)

> Les Flyers menaient 2-1 à un moment... Encore une fois, Hartnell et  Brière ont incarné la détermination de cette équipe mais ça n'a pas  suffit.



et les Hawks menaient 3-2 à moins de 2 minutes de la fin de 3ème.

il y a un gros flottement après l'égalisation des Hawks de la part des Flyers, on aurait dit qu'ils savaient que c'était fini.

la fin du match a été assez incroyable car seul Kane savait qu'il avait marqué.
Kane était le seul à comprendre sur le coup qu'il venait de remporter la Coupe. il a même fallu la reprise vidéo.

Toews a un palmarès incroyable a 22 ans: champion du monde junior, champion du monde "senior", champion olympique, Coupe Stanley.
seul Crosby a un palmarès similaire, peut-être Scott Niedermayer et Chris Pronger (doubles champions olympiques par ailleurs).


----------



## Moonwalker (10 Juin 2010)

Ouai, j'ai vu. Pendant deux seconde, on se demande ce qu'il se passe et ce qui lui prend. 

Et quel but ! Il était quasiment dans l'axe des deux poteaux. La rondelle passe sous la jambe de Leighton dans un trou de souris. 

Je ne sais même pas si un arbitre a pris la peine d'aller au centre de la patinoire pour officialiser la chose. Le public de Philadelphie était figé.


----------



## fedo (10 Juin 2010)

bon la bonne nouvelle de l'année c'est le retour dans pas très longtemps de la NHL à Québec. reste plus qu'à déterminer l'équipe qui déménagera, je penche pour Atlanta ou Florida étant donné leur faible implantation en terme de fan.

sinon on me souffle que Crosby ne serait pas (encore?) du club très fermé des triples vainqueurs.

il faut impérativement dégager les Kostytsin de Montréal, même Nicolaï Zherdev ferait l'affaire à la place (enfin surtout Frolov) !!!!!!!


----------



## Moonwalker (10 Juin 2010)

Une franchise à Québec... chaque été c'est la même histoire...

En plus, si les politiques s'en mêlent...

En attendant, tapez LNH franchise Québec dans Google et le premier résultat est toujours  le Nordique.


----------



## Le docteur (10 Juin 2010)

Aux Québec ils sont pro-réforme de l'orthographe, si je ne m'abuse ?
Oui, c'est clair : ça n'a rien à voir avec le hockey ...


----------



## woulf (11 Juin 2010)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Une franchise à Québec... chaque été c'est la même histoire...
> 
> En plus, si les politiques s'en mêlent...
> 
> En attendant, tapez LNH franchise Québec dans Google et le premier résultat est toujours  le Nordique.



Sauf qu'aujourd'hui on est bien plus avancés: d'une part, la LNH a clairement indiqué qu'elle voyait ça de façon plus que bienveillante, d'autre part, le maire de Québec, le premier ministre sont clairement favorables à la construction d'un nouveau colisée - préalable indispensable au retour d'une équipe à QC, et des études de coûts sont lancées (je ne me souviens plus si l'appel d'offres est terminé ou pas).
Donc non, ce n'est pas la même histoire que les années précédentes, et ça avance bien


----------



## fedo (11 Juin 2010)

pis y a Québecor derrière le retour d'une équipe à Québec, Pierre Karl Péladeau veut son équipe !!!

Kovalchuk (pour 14 millions de $ la saison ), Nabokov (pas une grosse perte) et Frolov seraient annoncés en KHL.
marrant Zherdev veut revenir en NHL et Radulov ne l'exclue plus.
Morozov n'est plus que l'ombre du joueur qu'il était à Pittsburgh...


----------



## Moonwalker (11 Juin 2010)

Il ne vous en faut pas beaucoup.

Généralement, c'est au moment de parler gros sous que cela commence à se gâter.


----------



## fedo (17 Juin 2010)

après avoir bien ri, la douche froide pour les amateurs de sport rapide:

Montreal échange Jaroslav Halak aux Blues de St Louis contre pas grand chose (même pas David Backes:hein


----------



## Moonwalker (17 Juin 2010)

fedo a dit:


> après avoir bien ri, la douche froide pour les amateurs de sport rapide:
> 
> Montreal échange Jaroslav Halak aux Blues de St Louis contre pas grand chose (même pas David Backes:hein



Comme avec Domenech : il faut surtout pas chercher à comprendre.


----------



## Gronounours (19 Juin 2010)

Bien que ce jouant avec un palet, le hockey n'est pas un sport breton.


----------



## Gwen (22 Juin 2010)

Ça ne se joue pas avec un Palet, mais une rondelle. Ignare


----------



## woulf (22 Juin 2010)

gwen a dit:


> Ça ne se joue pas avec un Palet, mais une rondelle. Ignare



Oui, mais c'est sûrement parce que pour la horde, "rondelle" s'emploie pour autre chose 

Et puis c'est pas un palet, c'tune puck, comme dans:
 [YOUTUBE]3cpkeGipAO8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## fedo (4 Septembre 2010)

Kovalchuk enfin signé :sleep:et puis Carey Price également
juste à temps pour les camps d'entraînement.

va encore y avoir du sport parce que les Flames, les Rangers, les Devils et les Bruins sont au-dessus de la limite salariale...

vu les premiers choix de la draft 2011 (Sean Couturier, Ryan Nugent-Hopkins, Matt Puempel, Adam Larsson, Victor Rask, David Musil), pas sûr que les petites équipes vont vouloir des joueurs qu'on va leur proposer...


----------



## fedo (7 Septembre 2011)

le Yak 42 transportant l'équipe complète de Yaroslavl dans le KHL (ligue élite russe) vient de s'écraser.:affraid::affraid::affraid::sick::affraid:



> Pavol Demitra, who played in the NHL for the St. Louis Blues and Vancouver Canucks.
> Other top names include forward Josef Vasicek of the Czech Republic, Czech defenceman Karel Rachunek, Russian defencemen Ruslan Salei and Karlis Skrastins, and Swedish goalie Stefan Liv.


----------



## akegata (29 Septembre 2011)

j'aime le hockey français et j'assume...

Voir la pièce jointe 72932


:love: l'équipe de Grenoble

http://www.bruleursdeloups.com/


----------



## fedo (7 Octobre 2011)

un but incroyable d'un défenseur junior, probable top 10 voire top 5 de la prochaine draft NHL de 2012:
[YOUTUBE]l2VGvhhaWJ0[/YOUTUBE]


----------

